# Captain Lucy



## rdelar01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Visual proof that Havanese can do it all, even drive a boat


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol! Capt. Lucy is adorable in her life jacket.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

OOh! I have to get one of those for Sophie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Perugina said:


> OOh! I have to get one of those for Sophie!


The boat, or the life jacket? ound:

Captain Lucy looks very accomplished!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this picture!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So cute - she looks SO in control.....lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## rdelar01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! It was her first time on a boat and she loved it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love it. That is an adorable picture. Havs are so smart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucy looks adorable! All she needs is a sailor's hat!<g>


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

First time out? I'd have never guessed it, she looks so confident! ound:

Very cute hoto:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks like she's having a blast! lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh man....she really looks like she knows what she is doing! Way cute!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's awesome!!!


----------

